# HF Duds



## The_Asa (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there any way to tell if a housefly pupa is a dud, or if it will not hatch?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 9, 2008)

lol a dud? dont think so. doesnt really matter anyway


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2008)

Not really. When it does not hatch you know.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmm, that's what I thought. &lt;_&lt; Thanks though :lol: 

I should wait about a week, correct?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2008)

The fresh pupae will be light in color, as they get ready to hatch they should become darker, I use about 30,000 flies or more a month, and thats pretty much how they look, cannot always tell this way, but also if u cut open one u think should hatch, u should see a fly in it, not goo.


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 10, 2008)

I cant even imagine what 30,000 flies look like, let alone raise.

So do they smell pretty bad with that many?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2008)

Not too bad, I put about 500 each of H.f. &amp; bb f. a day into the fruit fly bottles, getting the pupae down in the second hole, and they hatch and climb up to the next space and I feed them this way thru a 1 1/2" hole in the enclosures! They only last a day, sometimes two. I don't even have to feed them, cause they dont last long enough for that, sometimes (I know, who has feelings for a fly?) I give em a small spray of water! So they really dont smell to bad, cause they are enclosed in the bottle.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 12, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> Not too bad, I put about 500 each of H.f. &amp; bb f. a day into the fruit fly bottles, getting the pupae down in the second hole, and they hatch and climb up to the next space and I feed them this way thru a 1 1/2" hole in the enclosures! They only last a day, sometimes two. I don't even have to feed them, cause they dont last long enough for that, sometimes (I know, who has feelings for a fly?) I give em a small spray of water! So they really dont smell to bad, cause they are enclosed in the bottle.


Have you ever had a housefly disaster? As in the houseflies getting out of the bottle.


----------

